# Making TBT Bells has gotten harder



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2016)

After ten months of staying off this site, there were a couple of changes to the site (both technical and community changed) I have missed. But one thing I noticed is that how hard it is to earn TBT now.

I'm not going to bring up the welcome bells and interest system at this part since both were abused. It's more about the other stuff.

Yes, the TBT cap for thread creation was still 12.2 TBT and regular posts was 10.5 TBT, but I noticed that you get paid 0.3 TBT instead of 7.0 TBT for poll creation. And some proper discussion boards (like Pokemon Center, Happy Home Designer Board, and amiibo Festival Board) don't pay for thread creation. Why is that? Why did poll creation started to pay less, and why do some discussion boards like mentioned earlier not pay for thread creation?

In addition to how posting makes less Bells than before, trading doesn't pay as much. I'm not going to focus on the TBT exchange rate since it was discussed multiple times or how in-game items lose value, but even collectibles have a lower ideal price. I remember when chocolate cakes had a suggested price of 4,000 TBT. Now they barely sell for over 750 TBT. The pinwheels had a suggested price of 20,000 to 25,000 TBT. I couldn't even sell this fair's counterpart (aka the Star Glow Wand) for half the lower price (10,000 TBT). And of course, stuff like peaches and apples can now be sold for less than 1,500 TBT when back in 2015, peaches used to be 4,500 to 6,000 TBT before the restock and apples were 5,000 TBT before I left the site. What's even crazier is how low the demand for these collectibles have gotten. Even at lower prices, people had less interest into buying fruit collectibles and chocolate cakes. It takes longer to sell them than it did a while ago. The demands is more extreme here than in real life. If something has a low demand here, it really has a low demand, meaning that people wouldn't even take a unpopular collectible at a lower price. And if something has a high demand, it really has a high demand, meaning that some members won't sell their collectibles even if a high price is offered.

Most recently, I sold back a silver mailbox I purchased for 700 TBT a long time ago and only got back 175 TBT. I can't even give my opinion if it's fair or not because I am 50/50 on this issue.

TLDR:

- You get paid 0.3 instead of 7.0 for poll creation
- Some discussion boards don't pay for thread creation
- Collectibles have a lower value in the TBT Marketplace


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 7, 2016)

It makes TBT worth more so
I wouldn't like it if you got loads of TBT for everything, because then prices from items / art / etc would get higher  (at least I think) so it'd be pointless having it higher always 

Right? Or am I being stupid 
Not sure lmao


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> It makes TBT worth more so
> I wouldn't like it if you got loads of TBT for everything, because then prices from items / art / etc would get higher  (at least I think) so it'd be pointless having it higher always
> 
> Right? Or am I being stupid
> Not sure lmao



Yeah tbt would be almost worthless, though i have to agree with him on some cases.

btw we have the same amount of tbt lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 7, 2016)

poll creation tbt got gutted due to all the poll threads with little to no discussion value clogging up brewsters


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> poll creation tbt got gutted due to all the polls with little to no discussion value clogging up brewsters



Thanks for telling me why the polls don't pay as much.

Do you have a link to at least one of the threads with low-quality polls?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 7, 2016)

basically any sort of "x or y" thread is a a notable example

I want to just say to go back in the threads index to see what I mean, but I honestly can't remember when the gutting happened


----------



## Sholee (Sep 7, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> The pinwheels had a suggested price of 20,000 to 25,000 TBT. I couldn't even sell this fair's counterpart (aka the Star Glow Wand) for half the lower price (10,000 TBT).


Imo, if you HAVE to name a counter part to the pinwheel, I'd say it's the black feather. There were only 50 pinwheels released during 2013 & 2014 fair together, so I'm assuming 25 each year and most people who have the pinwheel are inactive now. So it seems that the pinwheel and black feather have similar rarity, whereas, the star wand has 58 sold, only 3 lower than the flower glow wand that sells for around 2.5K. 



Apple2012 said:


> What's even crazier is how low the demand for these collectibles have gotten. Even at lower prices, people had less interest into buying fruit collectibles and chocolate cakes. It takes longer to sell them than it did a while ago. The demands is more extreme here than in real life. If something has a low demand here, it really has a low demand, meaning that people wouldn't even take a unpopular collectible at a lower price. And if something has a high demand, it really has a high demand, meaning that some members won't sell their collectibles even if a high price is offered.



I think most people have the collectibles they want by now especially if it's the ones that get restocked periodically, like the chocolate cakes, peaches, and apples. Also because these items get restocked whenever there's a bell tree direct, I can see people not in a hurry to buy it since the price gradually decreases every time there's more stocked. I don't see these collectibles ever jumping in price unless they get removed from the shop in the future.


Yes, I do agree forum bells are hard to earn, especially through posting alone. :[  I never paid attention to how much bells I earned through creating threads, polls, and posting so if what you say is true and the amount has been decreased.... that's a total bummer. I don't post as much as I used to so the only way for me to earn bells is to participate in forum events and sell the extra collectibles. (If only people purchased my stick figure drawings in the museum shop)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2016)

Sholee said:


> Imo, if you HAVE to name a counter part to the pinwheel, I'd say it's the black feather. There were only 50 pinwheels released during 2013 & 2014 fair together, so I'm assuming 25 each year and most people who have the pinwheel are inactive now. So it seems that the pinwheel and black feather have similar rarity, whereas, the star wand has 58 sold, only 3 lower than the flower glow wand that sells for around 2.5K.



It makes sense then.



> I think most people have the collectibles they want by now especially if it's the ones that get restocked periodically, like the chocolate cakes, peaches, and apples. Also because these items get restocked whenever there's a bell tree direct, I can see people not in a hurry to buy it since the price gradually decreases every time there's more stocked. I don't see these collectibles ever jumping in price unless they get removed from the shop in the future.



Or they could increase in value, but not until the new Animal Crossing game comes out. From what I learned about the site, it was almost completely inactive up until New Leaf came out. When it was released, the site got busier, which made supply of Bells and demand for collectibles go up.



> Yes, I do agree forum bells are hard to earn, especially through posting alone. :[  The only way is probably participate in forum events and sell the collectibles if you really need the bells or get lucky in a restock. (If only people purchased my stick figure drawings in the museum shop)



Yeah, posting still pays as much as always, but you're right. The quickest way to make bells is to buy collectibles at the staff's lowest price and then sell them at the average price for the community.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 7, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Or they could increase in value, but not until the new Animal Crossing game comes out. From what I learned about the site, it was almost completely inactive up until New Leaf came out. When it was released, the site got busier, which made supply of Bells and demand for collectibles go up.



Yeah, I stopped playing ACNL a long time ago as most people here did, if there were a new game released, it would definitely bring back many of the old members and new members. (Come on nintendo!)

Do you think the hype for collectibles have just gone down in general? Many of the old collectors that I knew are inactive now.. Even in the marketplace, I see the same users buying/selling collectibles.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 7, 2016)

I personally think that the deflation in collectibles is directly correlated to the decrease in TBT being produced.  Back a year or so ago, you could earn TBT much easier (from selling in-game stuff, collectibles, posting, etc), which in general meant that more people produced more TBT.  With the large amount of TBT in circulation, you had insane prices for rare collectibles since some people could afford it, namely, the pinwheels worth 20k-25k.  But now that there are a lot less active members, and less TBT floating around, people literally can't afford 20k or even 10k for a collectible anymore, so people are forced to sell for less just to be able to sell.  This in turn means more people can afford things because of the cheaper prices, so there are less active collectible hunters looking for uncommon items (eggs, fruit, etc).  Less hunters, less demand, which is why no one really cares about the fruits or chocolate cakes.  As Sholee said, most people have the collectibles they want.  The only demand now is when a new set of them is released or retired.

The only way I can see this whole system changing for the better is if: A) all the shop collectibles are stripped and retired and new ones are released (resetting the system, in a way?), or B) the new Animal Crossing game is released and a massive flood of new members come to the site.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 7, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> I personally think that the deflation in collectibles is directly correlated to the decrease in TBT being produced.  Back a year or so ago, you could earn TBT much easier (from selling in-game stuff, collectibles, posting, etc), which in general meant that more people produced more TBT.  With the large amount of TBT in circulation, you had insane prices for rare collectibles since some people could afford it, namely, the pinwheels worth 20k-25k.  But now that there are a lot less active members, and less TBT floating around, people literally can't afford 20k or even 10k for a collectible anymore, so people are forced to sell for less just to be able to sell.  This in turn means more people can afford things because of the cheaper prices, so there are less active collectible hunters looking for uncommon items (eggs, fruit, etc).  Less hunters, less demand, which is why no one really cares about the fruits or chocolate cakes.  As Sholee said, most people have the collectibles they want.  The only demand now is when a new set of them is released or retired.
> 
> The only way I can see this whole system changing for the better is if: A) all the shop collectibles are stripped and retired and new ones are released (resetting the system, in a way?), or B) the new Animal Crossing game is released and a massive flood of new members come to the site.



I don't really mind that the prices are decreasing, most of the rare collectibles were ridiculously high. I guess the only people this hurts are the sellers who have been holding onto collectibles only to see them drop in value?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2016)

Sholee said:


> Yeah, I stopped playing ACNL a long time ago as most people here did, if there were a new game released, it would definitely bring back many of the old members and new members. (Come on nintendo!)
> 
> Do you think the hype for collectibles have just gone down in general? Many of the old collectors that I knew are inactive now.. Even in the marketplace, I see the same users buying/selling collectibles.



Probably so. Even I'm no longer interested into collecting. Back when I was a new member, I wanted nothing more than a chocolate cake collectible. I used to be one of the many members that were spoiled and desperate over collectibles (remember when I threw a fit and threatened to sell when I won a yellow candy from an old giveaway?), but now, I have outgrown that phase. Ever since I got a chocolate cake, I have improved on my behavior about being spoiled. And now, there really aren't very many collectibles I want. Other than the crescent moon wand, green pinwheel, rainbow feather, and trophy, I pretty much got everything I wanted (including a sidebar full of apples). I don't even want the white feather, black feather, pokeball, or weird doll. I even don't want anymore art. I used to be desperate for fanart of my character (Kaylee), but now I outgrown that phase. I don't even play ACNL. Since Bell Tree Forums is the only social networking site I actively go to, as I don't play Pokemon or ACNL, or want anymore collectibles or art, there's basically no point in having TBT (for me), yet I just like having a lot.

If there is something I do want to spend on, it would have to be hosting fun giveaways where people can play to earn TBT. And the other day, I purchased 10 pumpkin cupcakes from Cadbberry. Why? Because I want to hold a ACHHD contest.


----------



## Togekid (Sep 7, 2016)

I only wish add-ons were cheaper (I find some of them grossly overpriced), I'm saving for a username change as along with Azumarill, Togepi is my other favourite (mainly because of the anime) Pokemon of all time so I'm changing my name to Togekid and trying to collect 12 Togepi eggs. (Please don't steal my soon-to-be name! )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> (remember when I threw a fit and threatened to sell when I won a yellow candy from an old giveaway?)



Have you got a link to that thread lol? I won't judge, you're obviously a changed person, I know I am since 2014 (we both joined back then, myself just a month before you) but just thought it would be interesting to read.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2016)

mayorjoe said:


> I only wish add-ons were cheaper (I find some of them grossly overpriced), I'm saving for a username change as along with Azumarill, Togepi is my other favourite (mainly because of the anime) Pokemon of all time so I'm changing my name to Togekid and trying to collect 12 Togepi eggs. (Please don't steal my soon-to-be name! )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



It was a while ago (like in 2014), and what I have been told is that I must let it go. But here are some details:

I was told not to sell what I win in a giveaway. I wanted to win anything but the yellow candy. And I can win only one prize. I won a yellow candy, which was the least vaulable. I called it worthless, compared it to another collectible that was common and low-priced, and threatened to sell it. People thought I was being ungrateful, and gave me a backlash. Basically, I sounded like a spoiled brat, which hurt the host's feelings when she was trying to be generous. Yes, even I was one of the spoiled ones back then. But I should probably use that as some advice to teach future users not to act like this.

Somehow, my lack of gratitude wasn't what they hated most about my activity there.


----------



## Togekid (Sep 7, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> It was a while ago (like in 2014), and what I have been told is that I must let it go. But here are some details:
> 
> I was told not to sell what I win in a giveaway. I wanted to win anything but the yellow candy. And I can win only one prize. I won a yellow candy, which was the least vaulable. I called it worthless, compared it to another collectible that was common and low-priced, and threatened to sell it. People thought I was being ungrateful, and gave me a backlash. Basically, I sounded like a spoiled brat, which hurt the host's feelings when she was trying to be generous. Yes, even I was one of the spoiled ones back then. But I should probably use that as some advice to teach future users not to act like this.
> 
> Somehow, my lack of gratitude wasn't what they hated most about my activity there.



i remember the whole tbt confessions fiasco i kinda just sat back and watched the entire thing i didn't want to be involved but i saw your name a few times you probably already know about that though :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2016)

I actually did get rude, but it took me six months to admit that I was acting like a spoiled brat back then. When I blogged about this in the StarFall Press two to three months after, I only pointed out how I got a backlash only for threatening to sell the candy, not knowing it's wrong to sell what I won in a giveaway. I didn't say that I was whining. But yes, everybody is guilty of something on Bell Tree within their many years of activity.

Nowadays, there really isn't much that I want here. If there is something I currently don't have or don't, but I want from this site on a scale from most to least, here is a list:

1. Have 10,000 TBT or more.
2. Start a group using the group add-on
3. Green pinwheel collectible
4. Crescent moon want collectible
5. Rainbow feather collectible
6. One of the trophies
7. Golden egg collectible
8. Become a moderator (or other site staff member)
9. Rare and tradable collectibles like the white featther, red pinwheel, or weird doll
10. More fanart of my characters
11. Cheap and easy collectibles
12. Pokemon and other non TBT items

1 and 2 are what I really want and will not give up on getting. 3 and 4 are my favorite collectibles on the site besides the apple. 5, 6, 7, and 8 would be convenient if I got them, but I am very unlikely to get them. 9 and 10 are something I don't really want, but I wouldn't mind having them. 11 and 12 are the ones I am most unwillingly to take from this site. Even if I have the ability to get them, I still don't really want them.


----------



## Liamslash (Sep 7, 2016)

I haven't been having any problems making money. I used to own a cycling town and I was making a fair amount of tbt each day (200tbt+). Now I'm making money through collectibles but I don't think it's difficult.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 7, 2016)

the poll thingy is just so brewsters isnt spammed with boring poll threads with no discussion value for the tbt.... dont rly see any reason to be angry abt it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> the poll thingy is just so brewsters isnt spammed with boring poll threads with no discussion value for the tbt.... dont rly see any reason to be angry abt it



I just wanted to know why I couldn't get paid for poll creation since I was offline for ten months. I am aware that welcome bells will be disabled someday before I left, and it happened. I'm surprised that they decided to ruin polls for more TBT too.

But my question about the ACHHD and Pokemon boards was not answered (where I don't get paid for thread creation). I wouldn't be surprised about not being paid for thread creation in the TBT Marketplace and Introduction Board since they aren't really proper discussion boards.


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 7, 2016)

best ways to make money on tbt:
1. resell collectables for high amounts
2. sell art
3. probably cycling towns

im fortunate enough that im very capable in the two most profitable tbt brackets. if i see someone struggling over a meager amount of tbt (to me) im prone to donate bc i acknowledge how biased tbt economy is to like a few very specific factors.

i remember the yellow candy drama!! i totally didnt recognize you from your past behaviors when i got back from my hiatus, youve matured so much!! omg i remember i was convinced you were a troll or something. i cant believe all that stuff was you!! wow callback

good on you for learning from ur mistakes. i used to be a bigger ******* and i think ive become a lot more open on here than how i used to be, or ive tried.


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2016)

honestly i dont think its too hard. you just have to start trading rather then just posting. just posting has never really earned much (for me at least) and i've always just earnt all my tbt from my crappy art lololol


tbh im kinda only here now to chat to a few people and for art lmao


----------



## himeki (Sep 7, 2016)

double post


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2016)

the thing im glad about is decreasing the bells per poll, there was this one user who kept making them constantly and even once said that they were doing it for the bells when someone commented on how many polls they made. it was really annoying


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2016)

debinoresu said:


> i remember the yellow candy drama!! i totally didnt recognize you from your past behaviors when i got back from my hiatus, youve matured so much!! omg i remember i was convinced you were a troll or something. i cant believe all that stuff was you!! wow callback
> 
> good on you for learning from ur mistakes. i used to be a bigger ******* and i think ive become a lot more open on here than how i used to be, or ive tried.



Yeah, I have improved. I was even worse on TV.com where I continuously broke the forum rules (mostly off-topic posting or trolling). If it wasn't for the community of Little Big Planet Central, I would've still be one of the constant troublemakers here on Bell Tree. But yes, I used to be spoiled over collectibles and art, but I have changed a lot. However, one way I have gotten worse is that I'm more obsessive over apples (just look at the "apples ate my cake" and "apples have fun too" tags). My conversations have been reduced to apples mainly because I got 12 apples in my sidebar.

The quickest and easiest ways I earned TBT is by debating and contributing to political discussions. It's not a good idea, but it's an honest way of making TBT.


----------



## Chicha (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm also going to agree on how difficult it is to get TBT. As others stated, the best way to get TBT is from selling collectibles, art, and probably cycle towns. I think it's very strange you don't earn TBT from the other Nintendo, Retail, Villager Trading Plaza, and side game boards. I think those should be counted. :/

I have a ACNL shop but it's pretty difficult to keep up with since the TBT rates for them are pretty low. I'm lucky I manage to make some since every bit helps. But if you're trying to afford an expensive collectible, you're pretty much out of luck. It seems like the only boards you get TBT from are Brewster's Cafe, ACNL, General AC Disc, and The Museum. (Please correct me if I'm wrong.)

But yeah, it is what it is. We'll just how to get used to it. ^^;


----------



## Sholee (Sep 7, 2016)

Sirena said:


> It seems like the only boards you get TBT from are Brewster's Cafe, ACNL, General AC Disc, and The Museum. (Please correct me if I'm wrong.)



I just posted in some boards, you get TBT in all boards except:

The Bulletin Board
Introduction Board
TBT Marketplace
The Basement
(Correct me if I'm wrong~)

The TBT earned varies on each board, for example, ones like Retail/Villager trading is less than if you were to post in AC General Discussion.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Sep 7, 2016)

I got 7 Bells per poll not too long ago in the ACNL, ACCF, ACWW AND ACGC threads. Probably just Brewster's reduced rates.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2016)

Sirena said:


> I'm also going to agree on how difficult it is to get TBT. As others stated, the best way to get TBT is from selling collectibles, art, and probably cycle towns. I think it's very strange you don't earn TBT from the other Nintendo, Retail, Villager Trading Plaza, and side game boards. I think those should be counted.



You do earn TBT from posting there, but you don't earn TBT for creating threads. For example, I created a thread in the Pokemon Center, asking for what pokemon is obscure and which pokemon aren't. I got no pay for creating that thread, but I did get TBT for replying to the thread. Was it unintentional, or did Jeremy or whoever intend the board to not pay for thread creation?

To me, it feels like a rip-off that you don't get paid for thread creation in some of the boards you get paid for posting. Shouldn't it be where you do get paid for thread creation in the ACHHD Board and Pokemon Center, but not paid for thread creation in the Basement (you actually do get paid for thread creation in the Basement)? Even still, I still find it worth posting in the TBT Marketplace and the Basement because even if you don't get bells for posting, they still have "What's Bothering You", "General Discussion", and "Collectibles/Shop/Restocks Discussion" (all of which are very fun threads to post in).

No, I don't make threads to earn TBT (even if they are serious discussions), but I don't think it's fair to not get paid for thread creation with some exceptions.


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 7, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Was it unintentional, or did Jeremy or whoever intend the board to not pay for thread creation



As it turns out, this had just been overlooked when creating the aforementioned boards as it's something that has to be manually added.  It's now been fixed.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 7, 2016)

harder to get bells and easier to spend them ;-;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> As it turns out, this had just been overlooked when creating the aforementioned boards as it's something that has to be manually added.  It's now been fixed.



Does that mean you don't get paid for thread creation in the Basement either? I would like more bells, but it would be fair if you don't get paid for thread creation in forums you don't get paid for posting.


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 7, 2016)

I remember the time there were like 10 people on the forum who even cared about bell tree bells (soon after I joined so August - October 2013 I guess) and I sold my shiny Klefki for 2000 TBT, probably the first shiny Pok?mon sold on this forum. And I didn't even think it was such a super trade. We have gone a long long way since...

Imo there should be additional ways of earning TBT. They have accumulated in the hands of few users in great amounts and everyone else is left with very little. Additionally TBT have gone out of circulation through the shop and earning them is very slow.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 7, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> After ten months of staying off this site, there were a couple of changes to the site (both technical and community changed) I have missed. But one thing I noticed is that how hard it is to earn TBT now.
> 
> I'm not going to bring up the welcome bells and interest system at this part since both were abused. It's more about the other stuff.
> 
> Yes, the TBT cap for thread creation was still 12.2 TBT and regular posts was 10.5 TBT, but I noticed that you get paid 0.3 TBT instead of 7.0 TBT for poll creation. And some proper discussion boards (like Pokemon Center, Happy Home Designer Board, and amiibo Festival Board) don't pay for thread creation. Why is that? Why did poll creation started to pay less, and why do some discussion boards like mentioned earlier not pay for thread creation?



No idea about the board thing. But some people just spammed creating polls.



Apple2012 said:


> In addition to how posting makes less Bells than before, trading doesn't pay as much. I'm not going to focus on the TBT exchange rate since it was discussed multiple times or how in-game items lose value, but even collectibles have a lower ideal price. I remember when chocolate cakes had a suggested price of 4,000 TBT. Now they barely sell for over 750 TBT. The pinwheels had a suggested price of 20,000 to 25,000 TBT. I couldn't even sell this fair's counterpart (aka the Star Glow Wand) for half the lower price (10,000 TBT). And of course, stuff like peaches and apples can now be sold for less than 1,500 TBT when back in 2015, peaches used to be 4,500 to 6,000 TBT before the restock and apples were 5,000 TBT before I left the site. What's even crazier is how low the demand for these collectibles have gotten. Even at lower prices, people had less interest into buying fruit collectibles and chocolate cakes. It takes longer to sell them than it did a while ago. The demands is more extreme here than in real life. If something has a low demand here, it really has a low demand, meaning that people wouldn't even take a unpopular collectible at a lower price. And if something has a high demand, it really has a high demand, meaning that some members won't sell their collectibles even if a high price is offered.
> 
> Most recently, I sold back a silver mailbox I purchased for 700 TBT a long time ago and only got back 175 TBT. I can't even give my opinion if it's fair or not because I am 50/50 on this issue.
> 
> ...



You should love the response to the collectibles having a lower value.

FREE MARKET.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 7, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> The quickest and easiest ways I earned TBT is by debating and contributing to political discussions. It's not a good idea, but it's an honest way of making TBT.



Don't worry. I'll probably make another Trump thread in the not too distant future. They are a pretty good way of making TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Don't worry. I'll probably make another Trump thread in the not too distant future. They are a pretty good way of making TBT.



I would prefer to see proper debate threads (like whether abortion should be allowed or restricted, whether people should have to right to own guns or not, whether if gender restrictions in bathrooms should stay or go away, whether if Obamacare should be repealed, and whether taxes should go up or down) and threads asking for your political positions or beliefs and not more threads about Donald Trump or Hillary Clinton, how bad they are, or their recent activity. Political discussions were fun back in 2014 a few days after the off-term elections than what we see now. People are getting tired of the Trump discussions plaguing Brewster's Caf? like how they were, and we are actually happy without any active Trump thread. Let's wait until the election and see who wins the election. People were not as obsessive when Obama was running for the first time, so why did they constantly talk about Trump? I've never seen people talk about the election that much months before thr election. It's worth the TBT, but we're already tired of hearing about the same man. We can make Bell Tree great again if we cut back on the Trump discussions.


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 7, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Does that mean you don't get paid for thread creation in the Basement either? I would like more bells, but it would be fair if you don't get paid for thread creation in forums you don't get paid for posting.



Correct.  You'll only receive TBT bells for thread creation in the boards where it's possible to earn them via posting.


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 7, 2016)

this entire calendar year the site has been virtually dead for selling collectibles.  there was more action in the last four months of 2015 than in the first eight months of 2016.  you can't make currency selling stuff if nobody has the currency to buy.  

currency is only "minted" here when it is earned through posting.  the fewer posts made, the less currency gets minted and circulated into the forum economy.  the less currency awarded for polls/threads/whatevs, the less currency gets minted and circulated into the forum economy.  

a number of people with wealth in forum currency have left the site over the past year or two.  some bc ACNL got old and they moved on.  some got disgusted with member or staff antics and moved on.  some got busy IRL and moved on.

I agree that a new AC game would breathe life back into the forum economy as more people would come back or join.  until then, things will remain stagnant.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 7, 2016)

King Dad said:


> this entire calendar year the site has been virtually dead for selling collectibles.  there was more action in the last four months of 2015 than in the first eight months of 2016.  you can't make currency selling stuff if nobody has the currency to buy.
> 
> currency is only "minted" here when it is earned through posting.  the fewer posts made, the less currency gets minted and circulated into the forum economy.  the less currency awarded for polls/threads/whatevs, the less currency gets minted and circulated into the forum economy.
> 
> ...



I can see now. As soon as the year ended, collectible trading has slowed down. Hopefully the next Animal Crossing game doesn't become a disaster like Little Big Planet 3 was for Little Big Planet. We knew City Folk did not do too well, as ACHHD and ACaF were only spin-offs.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 8, 2016)

yeah it feels like it for me too :C


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 8, 2016)

maybe that phone animal crossing game will bring about the mobage crowd to boost tbt circulation


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 10, 2016)

When I used to come on here just a couple of years ago, the prices of villagers was something like 500tbt for a tier one villager. Whereas now, tier one villagers are going for something like 150 maximum, and even that is pretty rare. So I'd say it has all come down and balances out.


----------

